# Liverpool daytrip-shopping/drinking/eating tips?



## cyberfairy (Apr 7, 2006)

Off to Liverpool tomorrow for the day-never been, looking most forward to it...Where would you locals recommend we go for optimum enjoyment? Decent cheapish  pubs, shops and veggie food places high on my agenda-no chains though if poss....also want to take in some of that 'culture' I've heard so much about...
Any tips?


----------



## stereotypical (Apr 7, 2006)

Check out this thread:  http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139149

Check out the Egg Cafe (nice veggy/vegan cafe) on Newington Street, it has a funky boho vibe and the food is really nice.  Its a bit hard to find but worth seeking out.

Liverpool's great, hope you enjoy our city


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 7, 2006)

stereotypical said:
			
		

> Check out this thread:  http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139149
> 
> Check out the Egg Cafe (nice veggy/vegan cafe) on Newington Street, it has a funky boho vibe and the food is really nice.  Its a bit hard to find but worth seeking out.
> 
> Liverpool's great, hope you enjoy our city


Thankyou! Egg cafe sounds fab-will have a go at finding it  Wanted to go Liverpool for ages-heard such lovely things-sure will have great time


----------



## stereotypical (Apr 7, 2006)

No prob.  

Have fun, tell us what you think when you get back.


----------



## djtrees (Apr 8, 2006)

Ohh town will be packed tomorrow cos of the National, so if you fancy a quieter drink, rather than somewhere filled with drunken, disgruntled gamblers I reckon you should try and find Ye Cracke. If its warm the beergarden is a great place to sit for a few hours. It is up at the top end of town by the Cathedrals, so if you ask someone if you get up around Hope Street, you should be ok.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 8, 2006)

djtrees said:
			
		

> Ohh town will be packed tomorrow cos of the National, so if you fancy a quieter drink, rather than somewhere filled with drunken, disgruntled gamblers I reckon you should try and find Ye Cracke. If its warm the beergarden is a great place to sit for a few hours. It is up at the top end of town by the Cathedrals, so if you ask someone if you get up around Hope Street, you should be ok.


Decided to go tomorrow instead anyway as was hailing and horrible weather-didn't think of Grand National  
Will def try finde ye Crack  I loves a good beergarden..


----------



## Strawman (Apr 8, 2006)

Quiggins is nice too (http://www.quiggins.com/), its a big building filled with little market stalls of an "alternative" variety. Theres also a nice cafe/bar on the top floor. The thing I love about Liverpool is that its so small for a city, so you can easily walk round taking in the sights. The museums and galleries near the train station are sometimes worth a visit too.


----------



## JTG (Apr 8, 2006)

There's a monument to the greatest English centre forward ever on Goodison Road...


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 8, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> There's a monument to the greatest English centre forward ever on Goodison Road...



(tangerinedream posting)
but.... that's not Dave Bamber


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 9, 2006)

On a sidenote, the Egg is a fucking rip off and the food's not even that good.


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 9, 2006)

Ye Cracke is class though, as is the Fly in the Loaf on Hardman Street, good beer


----------



## stereotypical (Apr 9, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> On a sidenote, the Egg is a fucking rip off and the food's not even that good.



It can be a bit pricey (depends what you eat though) but i reckon the foods well nice.

The fly is fucking great for a nice beer


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Cheers for your tips-have to guiltily say that were unable to go as found out no direct trains on Sunday so meant nearly three hours each way on train so  did not have the time  
Will def go soon though and check out ye Cracke so to speak...


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 10, 2006)

stereotypical said:
			
		

> It can be a bit pricey (depends what you eat though) but i reckon the foods well nice.


Hmm, I reckon it's pretty average, though it's stellar as vegetarian restaurants go


----------

